# Webanwendungen mit Java



## illuminatus26 (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich nun durch das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuss" gekämpft habe, würde mich ein Einstieg in die Thematik Webanwendungen mit Java interessieren.

Leider bin ich da noch nicht so wirklich auf was gestoßen, was einen guten Einstieg bietet. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand einen kleinen Tipp für mich hätte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## zeja (14. September 2009)

Vielleicht hat hier eher jemand Materialien


----------



## RaVenC (14. September 2009)

Homepage mit HTML und Java basis oder richtige Java Applikationen?
Also Homepage sollteste dir jsp, servlets und Tomcat anschauen..
jsp ist praktisch gesehen java und man kann auch javaklassen einbinden..

Java Applikationen sollteste die JApplet und Swing anschauen..


----------



## illuminatus26 (15. September 2009)

Dann meinte ich wohl JSP, Servlets und Tomcat.

Hat jemand dazu einen Link zu einer schönen Einführung parat?


----------



## Conners (15. September 2009)

Ich hab damals die Techdocs von Torsten Horn durchgearbeitet und kam damit gut zu Recht.

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-einfuehrung.htm
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jee-tomcat-eclipse.htm

Ich denke damit kommste weiter...

Gruß
Conners


----------



## Oliver Gierke (15. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, wie toll ich Tutorials finden soll in denen a) massenweise Javacode in JSPs vorkommt und b) das auch noch Datenzugriffscode ist, man c) einen völlig unakzeptablen ansatz wählt um eine Database Connection zu erzeugen...

Beispielhafte vereinfachungen gut und schön, aber sowas ist einfach Müll...

REINHAUN!


----------



## illuminatus26 (15. September 2009)

Ein etwas praktischeres Beispiel fände ich auch gut.

Hast du evtl. etwas, was du empfehlen kannst?


----------



## Oliver Gierke (15. September 2009)

Schere Frage vor allem weil es so ein unglaublich breites Spektrum ist. Sich mit den Grundlagen (JSP, Servlets) vertraut zu machen ist sicher ne gute Sache, aber dann auch wieder soweit an der Praxis vorbei, dass das kaum jemand ohne Erweiterungen und/oder Frameworks drum herum benutzt. Einen recht groben Rundumschlag gibt's hier: http://www.vogella.de/articles/EclipseWTP/article.html Allerdings gilt hier auch wieder, das ist sicher für ne "echte Anwendung" nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

REINHAUN!


----------

